# My pocket watches.



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I seem to have collected a few of these, despite the fact that they rarely get worn.

The first was a birthday present from my wife. I chose it more because I liked the design than it's make.




























The second was a complete waste of money and would probably cost more to get it serviced than it cost to buy










The third one is apparently about 100 years old, and was given to me by a very good friend. Knowing I would only wear it at weddings and funerals, he gave it to me about a year ago,and said I could wear it to his funeral (he had terminal cancer). That was two weeks ago, and I did wear it. It keeps almost perfect time (+15sec/24hrs)










Then there's this abomination, but it was free so I can't really complain. And it does have a picture of my favourite comedy duo on it.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

And this no longer counts as a pocket watch, but I couldn't resist it.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I really like the Ingersoll, even if it doesn't work.....I only have one pocket watch but I love it (as you can see it bears a resemblance to your Ingersoll)


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Mr Levity said:


> I seem to have collected a few of these, despite the fact that they rarely get worn.
> 
> The first was a birthday present from my wife. I chose it more because I liked the design than it's make.
> 
> ...


 Nice collection. You are very lucky to have been given that 100-year-old watch despite the rather sad story behind it.


----------



## Donald Jewell (Nov 25, 2015)

Its really sad that you lost one of your good friends who gave you this amazing 100 year old watch....that you still keeping with you.....Great Man.....


----------



## davethepitch (Jan 7, 2016)

When I look at old pocket watches I often wonder what and where the person was doing at the time they looked at their pocket watch maybe waiting for a train or meeting a lady etc.

Dave


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

The man to talk to about pocket watches is Shiner, of this parish - but I haven't heard his voice on the forum for some time.

I have a few American railroad watches, which I love dearly, and you can see them at:

Wills Watch Pahes - Pocket watches


----------



## YUKAY (Aug 12, 2008)

First watch I ever owned was identical to your Ingersol. Circa 1955-57 ? Thanks for the memory Mr Levity. An inexpensive watch worn by several kids in those days, when kids in the UK had to wear a jacket or blazer to school.


----------

